# SeaStar Steering Fluid a ripoff!



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)

Need to flush SeatStar system. Takes about two quarts to purge and fill. The SeaStar Fluid costs about $22 / Qt at the store. Not any cheaper on line because you have to pay shipping. $22.00 for a quart of mineral oil is just BS..

Picked up a Gallon of AeroShell 41 mil spec H5606 fluid today from SkyMart in Miami. Aeroshell 41 or any H5606 spec oil is approved and recommended by SeatStar for all SeaStar, BayStar and Telefex hydraulic steering. *The gallon was $24.00 - $6 a quart.* Mil Spec H5606 oil is used in airplanes . Its readily available and cheap. If its good enough for flying its good enough for my boat's steering..

*From SeaStar website:








"Recommended oils for your steering system are: SeaStar Fluid, P/N HA5430 (1 quart), HA5440 (1 gallon). The following brands are acceptable: Chevron® Aviation Hydraulic Fluid A, Esso® Univis N15 or J13, Mobil® Aero HFA, Petro Canada Harmony HV115 (in Canada only), Shell® Aero Fluid #41, Texaco® HO15 and other fluids meeting MIL SPEC H-5606-G.

Automatic transmission fluid (Dexron II®) may be used in an emergency. Never use brake fluid. Any non-approved fluid may cause irreparable damage, loss of steering, and cancellation of warranty.

In cases of extreme emergency any nontoxic, nonflammable fluid may provide temporary steering.

Generally, 2 quarts are required for single station, single cylinder filling. Add one quart per additional station or cylinder.

Please note that SeaStar Capilano systems use Dexron II ATF, not SeaStar steering fluid."
*
From what I have read and gathered the SeaStar product is essentially just mineral oil and does not meet H5606 Specs. what a scam...


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Does it come with a can opener?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I looked into all this and it was easier just to buy the Seastar and be done because the fluid you post is not easy to get or I was looking in the wrong place.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

5606 is not your basic mineral oil. Mineral oil attracts moisture and is nor suitable for any of these types of applications.

5606 is mineral oil based with additives to lessen the attraction to moisture.

Go ahead and buy a couple quarts of mineral oil for $3 and see what you have left next season.

Many synthetic hydraulic fluids are mineral oil based. They all have additives for different purposes but the main one is to resist moisture which reduces rust/corrosion.

Is it a scam because they recommend an oil with their name on it? I don't think so and they also provide you with a list of alternatives if you choose not to buy their specified product. Not a scam.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> 5606 is not your basic mineral oil. Mineral oil attracts moisture and is nor suitable for any of these types of applications.
> 
> 5606 is mineral oil based with additives to lessen the attraction to moisture.
> 
> ...


The product he linked is specified by SeaStar.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The product he linked is specified by SeaStar.


No shiz...read my last paragraph.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> No shiz...read my last paragraph.


I had to get my bifocals out of my purse, sorry.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Is it a scam because they recommend an oil with their name on it? I don't think so and they also provide you with a list of alternatives if you choose not to buy their specified product. Not a scam.


I think the scam he is reffering to is the brand name cost. IE Sea star fluid is $22 quart while the Aeroshell 41 is $7 per quart.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> I looked into all this and it was easier just to buy the Seastar and be done because the fluid you post is not easy to get or I was looking in the wrong place.



https://www.google.com/search?q=aer...94#spd=11882181363668944993&spf=1530115427370


----------



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm tired of paying too much at the marine stores. Marine manufacturers and retailers have declared open season on boaters for way too long. If any of you think its about saving $75.00 on a gallon of steering oil then your missing the point i'm trying to make here. 

If you cant get it locally buy it online. Walmart online sells it with free shipping, so does Amazon. SkyGeek.com sells the gallon of Aeroshell 41 for $24.00 + $10 shipping.... 

Tell your local store they should carry an alternative to the overpriced SeaStar oil to show that they care about their customers.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I thought most people just used ATF.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jimsmicro said:


> I thought most people just used ATF.


If you want to screw up the hydraulics and lose control of your boat you can!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

another reason why i wade....


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

Tiller ......


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you want to screw up the hydraulics and lose control of your boat you can!


It sez right in the link that ATF can be used in an emergency. If it was dangerous why would Sea Star recommend it?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jimsmicro said:


> It sez right in the link that ATF can be used in an emergency. If it was dangerous why would Sea Star recommend it?


It can be used to get you back to land but not for continuous use. It’s not designed for the system. Emergency use and using it for years are two different things. You aren’t one of those guys who’s wife gets a flat and lets her drive around for months on the 55mph rated emergency donut are you? Same principle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

jimsmicro said:


> It sez right in the link that ATF can be used in an emergency. If it was dangerous why would Sea Star recommend it?


I believe they also say that after returning to shore you should flush the system and fill with proper fluid. This info might not be in the link but I do believe it is in the owners manual.


----------



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)

After a little research I have found that SeaStar Hydraulic Steering Oil is actually plane ole 15w hydraulic oil with oxidant inhibitors. Its manufactured by Fuchs Lubricants in Canada. Its not Mil Spec h5606 oil (to the best of my knowledge seastar does not claim it is). 15w hydraulic oil with Oxidant Inhibitors is available at any walmart, napa etc etc etc. Its basically regular hydraulic oilc thats used in most construction equipment and hydraulic pumps. 

SeaStar is making a killing on its $22+ private label oil AND THATs THE ONLY REASON THEY WONT JUST TELL YOU TO USE 15W hYDRAULIC OIL THAT COST $3.50 / QUART.









SeaStar cant force you to use their hydraulic oil exclusively because its not a unique product specifically for their steering system. So instead they list a substitute product Like Mil Spec H5606 thats not so common so that its a little more difficult to get than their $26 quart of oil at West Marine. SeaStar is using deceptive marketing to make more money and its a freakin RIPOFF!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

I wouldn’t call it a rip off, I’d call it capitalism! I for one will just continue to use they’re oil and here’s why.
“Lawyers”! If I install anything other than they’re oil in a system and my customer loses steering it becomes me that the customer now owns. If you put anything other than they’re fluid or they’re approved fluid in and there is a failure then you don’t have a leg to stand on either. It don’t matter what the failure was or if it even had anything to do with what fluid was used. Could be a broken bolt but wrong fluid is wrong fluid in the eyes of the court. Also, I am just not willing to risk my customers or anyone elses lives over a few bucks! Use Sea star or Sea star approved fluids in your boat folks, it’s not worth it. We don’t boat or fish to save money these days and if you think you are just add up all the reciepts and get back with me on that.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

save the seastar can and refill it......


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

anytide said:


> save the seastar can and refill it......


Oh how I wish it were that simple. Don’t get me wrong, I agree that the price is high and that hydro oil is probably the same stuff. It’s just not a risk that I am willing to take.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah i get it..... joking.
oil and gas are the cheapest thing youll spend money on anyways...

derail.... mopar coolant is $60.00 gal. for my jeep.. 
beats walking,

back to you bob.


----------

